# Como cargar estas baterias?



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)

bueno consegui 6 baterias de 2 luces de emergencia que me regalaron (3 de cada luz). La pregunta es como hago para cargarlas?

En la bateria dice R.D 100722.J.D y abajo unas letras chinas. No se el voltaje de cada una pero supogo que debe ser 4v o 5v. Porque no se si estaban en serie o en paralelo. Medi 2 con el tester y una me daba 2,5v y la otra 3,5v aprox. Las luces funcionan con 4 o 5v.

Mi idea es usar las baterias para otras cosas, pero no se como cargarlas. Nunca cargue una baetria.

Se pueden cargar sin necesidad de hacer un circuito cargador?


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 24, 2012)

crislash dijo:


> Se pueden cargar sin necesidad de hacer un circuito cargador?


Si,comprando uno.¿o pensabas que se iban a cargar solas?

Seguramente son baterias de ni-cd o ni-mh ,para cargarlas las conectas a 4 o 5 voltios a traves de una resistencia para que no pase mucha corriente.


----------



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)

octavio2 dijo:


> Si,comprando uno.¿o pensabas que se iban a cargar solas?
> 
> Seguramente son baterias de ni-cd o ni-mh ,para cargarlas las conectas a 4 o 5 voltios a traves de una resistencia para que no pase mucha corriente.



Cuanta corriente necesitan mas o menos?. Tengo una fuente de computadora para cargarlas, sino una que hice yo regulable y tambien con un 7805 que me entrega 1A.

Si las baterias llegan a ser de 4v y yo las cargo con 5v no les hace nada? 

Para saber que estan cargadas me doy cuenta cuando no aumente mas el voltaje?

Y puedo cargar a las 6 en paralelo?

Muchas gracias por responder y disculpen tantas preguntas es que nunca lo hice.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

¿ Y si ponés una foto de las baterías , así nos dejamos de adivinanzas ?


----------



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Esas son baterías de Plomo-ácido-gel de 4 - 4,6 Vdc cada una.

¿ Tenés algún transformador o fuente ? Si es que si , describila


----------



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)

Tengo una fuente de computadora que me entrega 5v 18A o 12v 8A.

Tambien tengo una fuente hecha con un transformador de 1A, en la cual tengo 3 salidas: 5v (7805), 12v (7812), y ademas una salida regulable (lm317)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Necesitás casi 5 Vdc por cada batería . . . 

Yo pondría dos en serie y las cargaría con una lámpara dicroica en serie de 12 V 20 watts durante unas dos horas.

Date una vuelta por aquí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/tutorial-recuperar-baterias-gel-18873/


----------



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)

estaría bien si las cargo sin la lámpara pero con 4,5v de la fuente regulable?

Puedo cargar todas juntas o es mejor de a 2?

Lei el tutorial que me pasaste pero estas baterias funcionan bien (eso es lo que creo) lo unico que me falta es cargarlas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

crislash dijo:


> estaría bien si las cargo sin la lámpara pero con 4,5v de la fuente regulable?


 
¿ Y que te regula la corriente ?

¿ Y si  una batería se pone en corto ?


----------



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)

encontre una lamparita de una linerta de 6v, me sirve?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Si , a ver , probala


----------



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)

Arme todo, puse las 2 baterias en paralelo y en serie la lampara, conecte a 5v y tanto las baterias como la lampara le caen 2,5v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok , yo no las cargaría en paralelo sino de a una , ya cargadas podemos verificarlas y ponerlas en paralelo o en serie


----------



## crislash (Jul 24, 2012)

Cnecte 1 en serie con la lamara...

Tengo 2,7v ahora en la bateria y 1,8v en la lampara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2012)

Dejala cargando unas horas , mañana le conectas alguna lamparita a ver cuanto dura


----------



## crislash (Jul 25, 2012)

despues de casi 4 horas de carga la bateria me marca 3v en vacio, intente conectarle un led y se cae a 0.7v, lo saco y vueleve a marcar 3v pero cuando apenas mido marca 3,4 y a los 4 segundos ya marca 3 y asi va bajando de a poco


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 25, 2012)

crislash dijo:


> despues de casi 4 horas de carga la bateria me marca 3v en vacio, intente conectarle un led y se cae a 0.7v, lo saco y vueleve a marcar 3v pero cuando apenas mido marca 3,4 y a los 4 segundos ya marca 3 y asi va bajando de a poco


Vale,todo va segun lo previsto,ahora busca un punto de reciclaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

A quitarles las tapitas y ponerles o agua destilada , desmineralizada (la que chorrea de los aire acondicionado-split sirve perfectamente) o algún "recuperador de baterías"

A leer por allá :

[Tutorial] Como recuperar baterías de Gel


----------



## crislash (Jul 25, 2012)

de cuanto deberia ser la corriente de carga? porque me marca 0.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

¿ En que punto estamos ? 

¿ Que les agregaste ?

La corriente debería quedar limitada por la lamparita - que no se de cuantos watt es - pero si es cero no está cargando


----------



## crislash (Jul 25, 2012)

Que estupido que soy.. estaba mal conectada la lamparita, ahora si carga con 4,87v


----------



## crislash (Jul 25, 2012)

Bueno ahora si despues de 2 horas de carga la conecte a la lamparita que estaba usando para cargarla y me duro 2 minutos encendida.


----------

